# My dalmation molly had 30 fry...



## dalmationmolly (Jul 11, 2012)

and I think shes going to have more!

Please help! About 2 weeks ago my dalmation molly had 30 fry. I was shocked because I had her for 2 months and I assumed she wasn't pregnant. She had really bad popeye and a horrible infection which made her so sick, but she got better once I bought her a bigger tank. She is the only fish I have. She also survived a 100% water change (which was done IGNORANTLY by someone else) about 2 months ago. 

Anyways, she had 30 fry. They all just squirted out at once!! It was SO fast! She swims around like crazy too and she is so fast. 

I had the fry for 4 days but then I had to donate them because I couldn't handle them anymore. I kept them separate and saved all of them. I fed them crushed flakes, but the water would get sooooo dirty everyday, there were so many and they made so much waste and I couldn't handle it.

But now I regret it! 

My molly has gotten REALLY REALLY fat since. She wasn't fat before but now shes huge! Is she going to have more fry? Is it true they will come about 28 days after?

I am SO prepared for when she has them and I am going to keep them! I got the tank ready and everything. I am going to hatch baby brine shrimp to feed them and I am going to raise them! I hope she has more babies!

Will she? Please help!


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

A female Molly can retain male "swimmers" for up to 6 months after one mating session. I found this out the hard way. So chances are, you may have a couple more batches of fry from her yet.


----------

